# Many Universes



## dvsDave (Sep 26, 2018)

Shockingly, this is NOT a DMX question. No, this is for the deep thinkers, the philosophers. the physicists, and the poets. Many thanks to @Stevens R. Miller for the question. After the last brain-teaser, a CB member requested another. 

If the many universes theory is correct, does that mean there is a universe wherein it is incorrect?


----------



## Van (Sep 26, 2018)

No, because of the ontological nature of the original premise. If multiple universes exist they exist inside a larger whole, or all are guided/driven by the rule that they all exist. If there were a universe wherein Multiples didn't exist then all others would cease to exist. Either Multiples exist or we are the universe in which they don't we have some, albeit sketchy, evidence that other universes exist ergo a universe in which they don't can't exist.


----------



## Amiers (Sep 26, 2018)

Yes. 

Theory states there is a timeline for everything. 

With/without

Big/small

Here/there

Just because it doesn’t exist in that universe doesn’t mean it doesn’t exist in another. Even if that universe has a no other universe policy.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 26, 2018)

If I can get the attention of any of the angels currently dancing on the head of this pin I'll ask them and get back to you.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 26, 2018)

Well, gosh darn it, this old geezer is going to have to get all swervy for just a minute. One of my big issues is that old scifi standby, the parallel universe. IF two or more universes are truly parallel, then how would anyone know it. Now it's a whole 'nother cushion of pins it there were 2 or more NOT-QUITE parallel universes. 
Now back to the regularly scheduled discourse.


----------



## Amiers (Sep 26, 2018)

JohnD said:


> Well, gosh darn it, this old geezer is going to have to get all swervy for just a minute. One of my big issues is that old scifi standby, the parallel universe. IF two or more universes are truly parallel, then how would anyone know it. Now it's a whole 'nother cushion of pins it there were 2 or more NOT-QUITE parallel universes.
> Now back to the regularly scheduled discourse.



Quantum Leap is a good way to describe how we would know. 

As well as 

Sliders


----------



## Van (Sep 26, 2018)

JohnD said:


> Well, gosh darn it, this old geezer is going to have to get all swervy for just a minute. One of my big issues is that old scifi standby, the parallel universe. IF two or more universes are truly parallel, then how would anyone know it. Now it's a whole 'nother cushion of pins it there were 2 or more NOT-QUITE parallel universes.
> Now back to the regularly scheduled discourse.




Amiers said:


> Quantum Leap is a good way to describe how we would know.
> 
> As well as
> 
> Sliders



String theory allows for the collision, or cross-over of two 'Brains' <or universes>. Unfortunately it results in the destruction of both.


----------



## Amiers (Sep 26, 2018)

Prove it *shrug*


----------



## Van (Sep 26, 2018)

Amiers said:


> Prove it *shrug*


<Van proceeds to destroy two whole universes, just to prove a point> "See! I told ya so!"


----------



## Uncle Dirtnap (Sep 27, 2018)

Van said:


> No, because of the ontological nature of the original premise. If multiple universes exist they exist inside a larger whole, or all are guided/driven by the rule that they all exist. If there were a universe wherein Multiples didn't exist then all others would cease to exist. Either Multiples exist or we are the universe in which they don't we have some, albeit sketchy, evidence that other universes exist ergo a universe in which they don't can't exist.



Oh that happens all the time. Unfortunately, every time it happens, that universe stops existing as soon as any of the inhabitants (or ourselves) become aware of the contradiction. 'cause Quantum.

-rj


----------



## Stevens R. Miller (Sep 27, 2018)

I believe honor requires that I credit the origin of this question to my fourteen-year-old son, a high school freshman at the time he asked.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 5, 2018)

Reminds me of a Catholic schoolboy question often asked of nuns - "If God is so powerful can He create a rock so large he cannot move it?" After the immediate application of Sister's ruler to the offender's knuckles she'd reply "God is moving planets now. Any other questions?"


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 5, 2018)

TimMc said:


> Reminds me of a Catholic schoolboy question often asked of nuns - "If God is so powerful can He create a rock so large he cannot move it?" After the immediate application of Sister's ruler to the offender's knuckles she'd reply "God is moving planets now. Any other questions?"


@TimMc But can He do it via DMX or DANTE? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TimMc (Oct 5, 2018)

RonHebbard said:


> @TimMc But can He do it via DMX or DANTE?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard



Telekinesis, as far as I can determine, Ron, or some kind of direct radiation. I haven't had to make a service call on that system...


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 9, 2018)

Van said:


> No, because of the ontological nature of the original premise. If multiple universes exist they exist inside a larger whole, or all are guided/driven by the rule that they all exist. If there were a universe wherein Multiples didn't exist then all others would cease to exist. Either Multiples exist or we are the universe in which they don't we have some, albeit sketchy, evidence that other universes exist ergo a universe in which they don't can't exist.


I just got around to reading this thread. 

Holy crap that's extra intelligent for an old Portland hippie to come up with. @Van is either really smart or really stoned right now.  Not sure which.


----------



## Van (Oct 9, 2018)

gafftaper said:


> I just got around to reading this thread.
> 
> Holy crap that's extra intelligent for an old Portland hippie to come up with. @Van is either really smart or really stoned right now.  Not sure which.


Hey Man, with all those years spent missing cues I've had plenty of time to think up replies to things like this.


----------



## JohnD (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey Kids, Mr. Swervypants back again with more blather. How does our personal universe fit into the socalled Cosmos?


----------



## Van (Oct 10, 2018)

JohnD said:


> Hey Kids, Mr. Swervypants back again with more blather. How does our personal universe fit into the socalled Cosmos?


Quite Nicely, thank you.


----------



## Amiers (Oct 10, 2018)

Van said:


> Quite Nicely, thank you.



Nicely attached to strings which holds everything in place. *finger guns*


----------



## RickR (Oct 10, 2018)

I find the terms synonymus. 

The rest is philosophy.


----------



## garyvp (Jan 31, 2020)

Van said:


> No, because of the ontological nature of the original premise. If multiple universes exist they exist inside a larger whole, or all are guided/driven by the rule that they all exist. If there were a universe wherein Multiples didn't exist then all others would cease to exist. Either Multiples exist or we are the universe in which they don't we have some, albeit sketchy, evidence that other universes exist ergo a universe in which they don't can't exist.




See Sabine Hossenfelder on You Tube - Why the multiverse is religion, not science.

– - -


----------



## garyvp (Jan 31, 2020)

See the informative and entertaining youtube discussions by Sabine Hossenfelder regarding the multiverse.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jan 31, 2020)

gafftaper said:


> I just got around to reading this thread.
> 
> Holy crap that's extra intelligent for an old Portland hippie to come up with. @Van is either *really smart or really stoned* right now.  Not sure which.


 * @gafftaper * Or conceivably BOTH, I don't believe they're mutually exclusive in our present universe. . . 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Van (Jan 31, 2020)

garyvp said:


> See the informative and entertaining youtube discussions by Sabine Hossenfelder regarding the multiverse.


I find her arguments extremely flawed from a logical and scientific POV.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 31, 2020)

Van said:


> I find her arguments extremely flawed from a logical and scientific POV.



Van, that's because you're stuck here in the plain old UN-iverse with the rest of us! Einstein's rules don't apply elsewhere...


----------



## JohnD (Jan 31, 2020)

Oh wow, maybe this explains doppelgangers. When a person hears of their doppelganger, maybe that is just them from another universe doing the Doors thing.


----------

